# Who shall be crowned the Mythic Scribes overlord?



## OGone

_Who will be crowned Mythic Scribes overlord?_

It is up to *YOU* to decide. 
That’s right: *YOU**
*amongst others

Welcome to... 
*TUHNIP*
_THE ULTIMATE HEROIC NO-HOLDS-BARRED INTERACTIVE… PHIGHT_





^ Official theme song ^

TUHNIP is a tournament devoted to finding the TRUE ultimate champion of Mythic Scribes.

A deathmatch of heroes. 

The winner of the tournament will receive an honour comparable to no other.

A title revered by the GODS THEMSELVES.

They will be crowned the OVERLORD of Mythic Scribes 

…and thus become:

*The Mythic Scribes* (unofficial) *OFFICIAL Mascot*​
But... who fights in TUHNIP?

Well that is for *YOU** to decide, fellow TUHNIPers.
*amongst others​
*RULES:*

TUHNIP is a fight to the death forum game where you choose the competitors and the outcome.
There's a writing twist so you won't feel like you're COMPLETELY wasting your time. 

There are two phases: the induction phase and the battle phase.

*INDUCTION PHASE*
Every member of Mythic Scribes has FIVE inductions each tournament (choose wisely).
You may enter FIVE and only FIVE competitors into TUHNIP so that they may fight to the death in the tournament.

But who is eligible for TUHNIP I hear you ponderously cry?

Only fictional characters may be inducted, select them from your favourite video-game, comic-book, novel, movie or tv-series. 
They will preferably be the main character of this series or at least not TOO obscure.
(If you want you can post a pic and some general info alongside your choices for everybody else's convenience.)
As this is a fantasy writing forum try to have your characters from the fantasy genre. 
When enough characters are introduced then the battle fixtures will be randomly generated.
The BATTLE PHASE will then commence.

*BATTLE PHASE*
The BATTLE PHASE is a 1v1 deathmatch, only one round will be played at a time.
Each competitor starts with 15HP (THIS IS SUBJECT TO ALTER BASED ON PARTICIPATION).
Once per day each Mythic Scribes member may take away 1HP from one character in the current ongoing battle.
This is done by WRITING part of a fight scene between the two characters.
This can be one line or a full written battle, it's up to you. 
When one competitor's HP is fully depleted they are DEFEATED.
The winner moves onto the next round and then the next two competitors will enter the fray.



*EXAMPLE TURN:*

*IronMan Vs Godzilla*

Iron Man blows a hole in Godzilla with his repulsor beam.

15 | *14*​
then the next person could write... 

*IronMan Vs Godzilla*

Godzilla dodges the repulsor beam and fires an atomic breath blast at Iron Man.

*14* | 14​
So... copy the names of the competitors and their current HP. Include your addition to the fight scene, preferably it'll be much more creative than this one but you get the idea. Then bold the HP you wish to decrease. You can choose who you think would win the fight or who you like the best, whatever. 

Iron Man and Godzilla can be the first fighters in the tournament. 

THE FIGHTING will begin when 6 more people have inducted 5 more fighters each.

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CONCERNING TUHNIP THEN PLEASE DO ASK.


----------



## teacup

1) Vivi Ornitier (ff9, black mage.)
2) Sonic the Hedgehog.
3) Mewtwo (pokemon.)
4) Avatar Aang (Avatar: The Legend of Aang/Last Airbender.)
5) Link (The Legend of Zelda series.)

#1)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






                                #2) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






#3) (I'm only allowed 4 pictures per post, but hey, who doesn't know what Mewtwo looks like?
#4)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                               #5)


----------



## CupofJoe

teacup said:


> #3) (I'm only allowed 4 pictures per post, but hey, who doesn't know what Mewtwo looks like?


Me, no idea what so ever but I can search...
Mewtwo


----------



## Chilari

Okay, fine. Here are my five:

1. Jorg (Broken Empire triology, Mark Lawrence)
2. Merlin (BBC's Merlin)
3. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld, Terry Pratchett)
4. Shelob the spider (Lord of the Rings, J R R Tolkien)
5. The Tank (Left 4 Dead)

Here are some pictures: Photo Album - Imgur (Granny Weatherwax wouldn't upload.)


----------



## OGone

*Current Competitors

Avatar Aang

Godzilla

Granny Weatherwax

Iron Man

Jorg

Link

Merlin

Mewtwo

Shelob

Sonic the Hedgehog

The Tank

Vivi Ornitier
*

Twenty spaces left


----------



## Spider

I'll toss a few out there. 

Aragog!






Spiderman!






Shelob has my approval.


----------



## glutton

Lolth the drow goddess from Forgotten Realms setting







the universal embodiment of Beauty, The Sentry







The manliest of men, whose testosterone level has no peer, Beowulf







With so much testosterone flowing it must be balanced out by some feminine grace... such as that of my own creation, Rose the Iron Flower


----------



## glutton

And rounding out the group, the omnipotent All-Father whose battles destroy galaxies as a side effect... ODIN THE ALL-POWERFUL ONE.


----------



## advait98

1. Halt O'Carrick, from The Ranger's Apprentice. He'll kill anyone with that eyebrow.






2. And last, but not the least, no. 

The obvious choice.

The favourite to win - Puss in Boots!







Those boots will kill all the spiders around here. You can thank me later.

I won't be able to battle much or at all. My exams are coming. But hopefully, someone will take up the mantle.


----------



## OGone

*Current Competitors

~~~

Aragog

Avatar Aang

Beowulf

Godzilla

Granny Weatherwax

Halt O'Carrick

Iron Man

Jorg

Link

Lolth

Merlin

Mewtwo

Odin

Puss in Boots

The Sentry

Shelob

Sonic the Hedgehog

Spider Man

The Tank

Vivi Ornitier

Wonder Woman
*
~~~​
Okay I didn't think it was fair to include Rose because then it wouldn't be fair to not let anyone else have a character from their own writing included. Glutton said he'd replace her with Wonder Woman.

Also I worded badly in the initial post you can choose up to 5, doesn't need to be exactly 5. There's 11 spots left but any additional inductees will roll over to the next game depending on how this one goes, lol. 

Also some of these are verging on the obscure but that's okay. On another forum I played this, each character needed 3 votes before they were included but I just don't think this forum moves quick enough for that rule.

ELEVEN PLACES REMAINING


----------



## Devor

I brought this one up in the Word Association thread.  He's not the most powerful, but he'll take down an atypical set of foes.

_*Koh, the Facestealer*_







He's an ancient spirit in the Airbender world, and if you show any emotion in front of him, he will steal your face.


----------



## Chilari

I really hope to see Koh appear in this season of the Legend of Korra.


----------



## Philip Overby

Well, I'm glad no one has picked Gandalf, and please don't. He always wins all of these things, so yes, we know Gandalf is the ulitmate wizard badass and can kill everyone, so we don't need to know that again.

Here are my choices:

1. Logen Ninefingers aka The Bloody Nine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2. Geralt of Rivia 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





3. Solomon Kane 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





4. Arya Stark


----------



## Philip Overby

And my last one: Raistlin Majere (my old school pick)


----------



## Caged Maiden

Ezio Auditore:  Fueled by the tragedy involving his father's and brother's murder, Ezio is out for revenge against those who thrive on corruption and enjoy suffering.  It just _happens__, _he's got two hidden blades, a stack of Leonardo da Vinci's coolest gadgets, and is competent with a sword.  You'll be dead before you can say, "What assassin, running on the rooftops?"










Spike: sure, he's in love with a girl he can't get, works as a scribe, and often dresses in an apron with a heart on it, but don't doubt his mettle.  This baby dragon has fire... and pockets, apparently... oh, and he eats gems for breakfast!







Boromir:  Because I'm secretly in love with him.. oops, cat's out of the bag.  Sure, there are plenty of adventurers who've taken an arrow to the knee... but this guy took one to the chest and kept fighting.  Misguided?  Maybe.  I prefer to think the ring was just THAT powerful.







And the only girl to make my list:  Hermione Granger (barely beating out Lulu, but I already had a Final Fantasy character in the list).
Hermione is smart.  REALLY smart.  She'll probably steal your book with Accio and beat you with it, all whilst telling you how you would have known what a Crumple=horned Snorkak was if you'd only read it...


----------



## Caged Maiden

Vincent Valentine:  Red eyes, an iconic cloak, and a three-barreled revolver.  Vincent is kicking some ass and taking no names.  He went from optional character in FF VII to a main character in Advent Children.  And when you see his skills in action, it's no mystery why.


----------



## teacup

Vivi > Vincent


Also, Red XIII was the best FF7 character, hands down. Saddening that he got only one line in Advent Children 

(I did love Vincent, though.)


----------



## glutton

Since my second female pick has changed to Wonder Woman here's the obligatory pic:







Also keep in mind this is COMICS Wonder Woman who's flown through nuclear explosions, helped move the Earth, moves at near light speeds, and is almost as strong as Superman, not TV low-end-superhuman Wonder Woman. Thanks. XD


----------



## teacup

Take this Wonder Woman.


----------



## glutton

The Flashpoint comic cover with Aquaman and Wonder Woman makes her look worse than that lol.

Also Aquaman is a beast these days, some people think he could beat Hercules.

...somebody add Aquaman!


----------



## teacup

I would in hopes of him going up against Wonder Woman, but I've had 5


----------



## OGone

Right then, everybody's choices are now refreshed, you can add another 5 and they'll roll over to the next tournament. 

The very first Mythic Scribes tournament's competitors have been decided as follows:

*

~~~

Aragog

Arya Stark

Avatar Aang

Beowulf

Boromir

Ezio Auditore da Firenze

Geralt of Rivia

Godzilla

Granny Weatherwax

Halt O'Carrick

Hermione Granger

Iron Man

Jorg

Koh the Face Stealer 

Link

Logen Ninefingers

Lolth

Merlin

Mewtwo

Odin

Puss in Boots

Raistlin Majere

The Sentry

Shelob

Solomon Kane

Sonic the Hedgehog

Spider-Man

Spike

The Tank

Vincent Valentine

Vivi Ornitier

Wonder Woman

~~~​*​
I'll create the fixtures then the BATTLES can begin. The fights are going to take a theme rather than be randomized.


----------



## OGone

*FIXTURE LIST*

*Aragog vs. Shelob*
in a Sixteen Legged Match

*Arya Stark vs. Hermione Granger*
in a “Rolf Harris likes this” Match

*Avatar Aang vs. The Sentry*
in a Bender vs. Bender Match

*Beowulf vs. Odin*
in a King of Scandinavia Match

*Boromir vs. The Tank*
in a One Does Not Simply Melee the Tank Match

*Ezio Auditore da Firenze vs. Halt O'Carrick*
in a In Da Hood Match

*Geralt of Rivia vs. Granny Weatherwax*
in a Witcher vs. Witch Match

*Godzilla vs. Spike*
in a Big Lizard Little Lizard Match

*Iron Man vs. Wonder Woman*
in a Marvel Man vs. DC Woman Match

*Jorg vs. Logen Ninefingers*
in a Fantasy Gritfest Match

*Koh the Face Stealer  vs. Mewtwo*
in an Anime Villain Match

*Link vs. Sonic the Hedgehog*
in a Nintendo Fanboys Are Gonna Cry Match

*Lolth vs. Spider-Man*
in a Not-Quite-a-Spider Match

*Merlin vs. Raistlin Majere*
in an Ultimate Wizard-off

*Puss in Boots vs. Solomon Kane*
in a Black Cloaks and Boots Match

*Vincent Valentine vs. Vivi Ornitier*
in a Final Fantasy Match

I'm going to roll a 16 sided dice to decide the first match...

and I rolled a 2 meaning the first match is:

*Arya Stark vs. Hermione Granger*

You have one move with your favourite character every 24 hours to take 1HP from their opponent.​


----------



## OGone

Arya Stark *(14)*
Hermione Granger (15)

The bell rings. 

“*EXPELLIARMUS*”​


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ayra Stark (14)
Hermione Granger *(14)*_

"Valar morghulis… _Ser Gregor, Dunsen, Polliver, Raff the Sweetling. The Tickler and the Hound. Ser Ilyn, Ser Meryn, King Joffrey, Queen Cersei. *Hermione."*

(Martin, _Storm of Swords,_ p.543 - bold text added)


----------



## glutton

Arya Stark (14)
Hermione Granger *(13)*

Arya stabs Needle into Hermione's side, making her curl up around the wound.


----------



## Philip Overby

Arya Stark (14)
Hermione Granger (*12*)

Hermione begins to cast a spell, but if fizzles and Arya darts to the side and sticks her with the pointy end again. "You're as slow and useless as my sister."


----------



## Caged Maiden

Arya Stark (*13*)
Hermione Granger (12)

"Avis."  A flock of birds forms, from Hermione's wand.  "Oppugno!"
The birds circle outward and begin attacking Arya.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ayra Stark (13)
Hermione Granger *(11)*


Ayra trips over a branch trying not to get her eyes pecked out, and is knocked unconscious.

She darts through the forest on all fours, leading her brothers and sisters. One wolf spots a flock of birds circling an unconscious girl. Snack time! She leads the charge, her jaws soon tear one bird apart. She swallows quickly, then leaps and snatches another. Her brothers and sisters to the same. A girl yelps! She turns, growling at a clumsy brother whose jaws are locked on the rump of a young lady. He and the rest of the wolves follow her lead as the flock attempts to escape. In their fear, they fly low. All will be caught.

Ayra wakes up to see Hermione rubbing her butt, then her eyes catch a pack of wolves running off into the distance. Ayra reminds herself to focus on her opponent. _​Distraction is death._


----------



## glutton

Ayra Stark (13)
Hermione Granger *(10)*

As Hermione turns still clutching her butt to regard her, Arya slashes her across the face and tears begin to well up in Hermione's eyes...


----------



## OGone

Arya Stark *(12)*
Hermione Granger (10)

Hermione fights away the tears, she dodges Arya’s next strike and readies her wand.  

“*Furnunculus!*”

Arya regards her hands in confusion as welts break out all over her body.


----------



## Spider

Arya Stark *(11)*
Hermione Granger (10)

As if the previous spell wasn't enough, Hermione fires another at Arya. "Densaugeo!"

Arya's teeth painfully grow out of control. The sheer ugliness of Arya makes Hermione want to close her eyes, but instead she stays focused and prepared for any unexpected attacks.


----------



## Caged Maiden

Arya Stark *(10)*

Hermione Granger (10)



*"Tarantallegra"*


Arya's legs take over with minds of their own.  Like a dancing fool she spins and leaps, casting a baleful glare at Hermione, who can't help but snicker.


----------



## Philip Overby

Arya Stark (10)

Hermione Granger *(9)*

Arya's feet kick up into Hermione's face, sending a few teeth spraying out of her mouth.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ayra Stark (10)

Hemione Granger (*8*)


"You think I'm ugly?" Ayra grabs Hermione by the hair then slashes Needle at the back of her neck, severing her target.

Stunned, Hermione drops to her hands and knees. "What did you… do?" she asks, voice trembling.

"I gave you a boyish haircut." Ayra releases a bouquet of long, curly locks from her left hand.


----------



## glutton

Ayra Stark (10)

Hermione Granger *(7)*

Hermione stands up and angrily tries to punch Arya. Arya dodges and bites into Hermione's wrist with her now overgrown teeth, causing her arm to bleed profusely.


----------



## buyjupiter

Arya Stark (9)
Hermione Granger (7)

"Obscuro!" A blindfold neatly wrapped itself around Arya's eyes. Arya let go of Hermione's arm and stumbled back. She grabbed at the blindfold, but it was knotted tightly. Arya dropped her sword on her foot in her haste to remove the cloth before the next spell hit. The sword pierced through her boot pinning her toe to the ground.

"Ow!" She cried out, forgetting the blindfold.


----------



## Darkblade

Arya (8)
Hermione (7)

"Avis Oppugno!" Herminoe yells brandishing her wand as a flock of ravens are called forth from the ether. Upon appearing on this plane of existence the ravens descend upon Arya bringing their talons and beaks to bear against the blinded Northerner.


----------



## Philip Overby

Arya (8)
Hermione *(6)*

Arya cuts through the ravens, skewers one with Needle and flings the screeching bird into Hermione's head.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ayra (8)
Hermione (*5*)

Still blindfolded all this time, Ayra goes into a blind rage, swings Needle wildly, and misses several times. She finally takes off the blindfold and goes into a normal rage.

"Ouch," says Hermione.


----------



## OGone

RON WEASLEY FROM NOWHERE. 

Hermione combos with “*Confringo!*”

Ron spontaneously combusts*. A flaming ball of pale skin and ginger hair tackles Arya to the ground. Both writhe in the flames. 

“Sorry Ron,” Hermione mutters under her breath.

Arya (*7*)
Hermione (5)

*not canon


----------



## Spider

Arya *(6)*
Hermione (5)

"Levicorpus!" Hermione looses another spell at her opponent.

Arya, still flaming, is jerked into the air by her ankle. While she dangles there, Ron attacks her as if she was a punching bag.


----------



## glutton

Arya (6)
Hermione *(4)*

Flailing desperately, Arya almost accidentally stabs Ron in the chest. As Ron falls to the ground, Hermione runs forward concerned, taking her attention off Arya for one second - a second too long. Still suspended in the air, Arya drives Needle down deep into Hermione's back while she is bent over Ron. Hermione gags as she feels blood well up her throat.


----------



## Darkblade

Arya (5)
Herminone (4)

Flailing her elbows behind her the young witch manages to get a lucky hit in and knocks Arya back, too attached to Needle to leave the blade in Herminone's back as she falls Arya withdraws her weapon. Taking advantage of the spare moment Herminone reaches into her pockets and reterives a small potion vial and applies to her injury. The blood in the wound colagulates, saving Herminone from bleeding to death.


----------



## Chilari

Arya *(4)*
Herminone (4)

Herminone turns to face Arya and casts another spell:

"Accio Needle!"

The rapier comes flying towards Hermione, but Arya won't let go. Herminone sidesteps just in time and Arya is dragged past her along the rough ground by the momentum of the spelled sword.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Arya (4)
Hermione (*3*)

(Wow! Could go either way today!)


A white-bearded man in a leather sailor hat growls, "Grrm… how dare you try to kill Arya. If anyone's going to kill one of my characters, it's me!"

Arya says, "My parents and brother*… that was _your_ doing?" She swings Needle at the old man, knocking his silly hat into Hermione's face.

"Ouch," says Hermione.


*The non-spoiler timeline is mid-_Storm of Swords,_ or in other words, where the HBO series left off. If you haven't read that far or watched the show, you're obviously non interested.


----------



## glutton

Arya (4)
Hermione *(2)*

As Hermione is distracted, Arya runs up and plunges Needle into her gut. Hermione falls, choking on liquid now, blood bubbling from her mouth. She claws at the ground, eyes squeezed shut in agony, but then finds the strength to draw herself up to a kneeling position. Even if she is horribly wounded, she won't give up... cause she's tough! XD


----------



## OGone

This match was more hotly contested than I anticipated…

Blood continues to spew from Hermione, she knows the match is all but lost. Her wand falls from her quivering hand. She notices Ron’s charred corpse in the corner of her vision, a tear strolls down her face. 

“Ron’s (completely voluntary) martyrdom won't be in vain!” she thunders before lunging at Arya  from her knees.

Hermione thrusts her hands at Arya’s neck and squeezes with rage. Arya drops her own weapon. _Crunch_, Hermione slams the bridge of Arya’s nose with her forehead. Her opponent drops to the ground whilst shielding her gushing nostrils.

“Take that, b*tch.” 

Arya (*3*)
Hermione (2)


----------



## Spider

Arya *(2)*
Hermione (2)

Hermione grabs her bag and empties the contents onto Arya, who is still sprawled on the ground. Textbooks all of sizes pour out and bury Arya, including several monster books which attack her instinctively. Arya struggles to move, let alone breathe. 

"It's a pity," says Hermione. "I didn't get to read all of those."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Arya (2)
Hermione (*1*)

"Read this!" Arya throws a 1000+ page book at Hermione.

"FINISH HER!!" a voice booms.

_Is that Martin? Gods, what a psycho!_


----------



## Ireth

Arya (*1*)
Hermione (1)

Baby!Hermione sees her wand and picks it up, babbling as she plays with it. Sparks fly from the end and ignite Arya's dress, as well as many of the books piled around and on top of her.


----------



## Philip Overby

Arya (1)
Hermione *(0)*

"This has gone on long enough," Arya says. She remembers what her dance instructor told her. If death comes for you, tell it "Not today."

Needle plunges into Hermione's belly. She twists it to make sure that the witch will die and not try to throw some other spell at her. 

Hermione begins to utter an incantation. Arya twists again. With that, Hermione murmurs to herself and slumps over, her body falling against Arya's shoulder. 

Bloody and beaten, Arya lets Needle slide from Hermione's gut. She wipes the blade across the sleeve of her blouse and kicks her wand away.

One name off her list, Arya disappears back into the shadows, waiting for her next victim to come.

*Arya wins. FATALITY! 

I'd actually been lurking part of the day until she got down to 1 because I still had a vote left. I had to write this quickly because I knew someone would post soon. Victory for Team Arya! Yeah!*


----------



## advait98

ninja'd.

A close thing. 

Hermione dies instead of Arya.


----------



## glutton

Alas brave Hermione, she put up a good fight and took a lot of stabs before going down. Respect. XD


----------



## Spider

Somebody, quick! Use Hermione's time-turner!


----------



## Philip Overby

Wow, I have to say, I don't think any other contest is going to match this one in how close it was. A well-fought battle, that's for sure.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ireth, the "Babality" was in case Phil posted before I did. I had two battles written at 11:55, posted just after midnight, then stealth edited whichever did not apply.

So the downside (for pro-Hermione players), is Hermione didn't get the nonlethal finish. The upside is she wasn't in baby form when finished.

A close match! It came down to one point and one minute!



PS- Phil, I like how you played off her first move with that finish. And yeah, it can't get closer (unless it's one point, same-minute ninja.)


----------



## glutton

Spider said:


> Somebody, quick! Use Hermione's time-turner!



Don't worry, I'll wake her up with a kiss. lol


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I just awarded 52 rep points to Ogone for hosting MS's closest death-match ever.

12:12 - Arya wins
12:13 - Hermione would have won had Phil been a bit slower

The insane amount of points comes from that "sheriff's badge" button (six-sided star). I have no idea how it works, exactly. Right now, I give 47 points. Maybe next time, 48? Well, anyway, my point is that I gave Ogone recognition because TUHNIP was already cool as a concept, but in execution, it worked out even better than anyone could have imagined.

And best of all, Gandalf won't win!


----------



## Philip Overby

Legendary Sidekick said:


> And best of all, Gandalf won't win!



I've done several of these things on different websites. Almost every time either Gandalf wins or some Wheel of Time character does. I get it. They're strong. 

This one is particularly fun because it allows a sort of back and forth instead of just voting. We've done other versions of this before with user-generated characters as well. I'd love to see something like this with characters created by Mythic Scribes members down the line. That would probably take a lot longer to make and for people to participate, but it would be cool anyway.

I don't see Arya winning the whole thing, but eliminating a Harry Potter character is a pretty big deal (when it comes to this tournament anyway). Go Team Arya!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Now you're making me want to try to host another MFMA type challenge…


----------



## OGone

Epic battle guys, real cool. I'll post up the next one tomorrow, this one was so close. Wonder what the next will be o: Thx for the rep LS <3


----------



## OGone

It was a valiant effort from Hermione. Ron Weasley's intervention perhaps changed the flow of the match and filled some Hermione fans with hope that she may persevere, but after a hard fought contest she succumbed to Arya's skill and cunning. Arya progresses to the next round.

*RESULTS*

*1st Round
(1) Arya Stark vs. Hermione Granger (0)*


*FIXTURES*

*Aragog vs. Shelob*
in a Sixteen Legged Match

*Avatar Aang vs. The Sentry*
in a Bender vs. Bender Match

*Beowulf vs. Odin*
in a King of Scandinavia Match

*Boromir vs. The Tank*
in a One Does Not Simply Melee the Tank Match

*Ezio Auditore da Firenze vs. Halt O'Carrick*
in a In Da Hood Match

*Geralt of Rivia vs. Granny Weatherwax*
in a Witcher vs. Witch Match

*Godzilla vs. Spike*
in a Big Lizard Little Lizard Match

*Iron Man vs. Wonder Woman*
in a Marvel Man vs. DC Woman Match

*Jorg vs. Logen Ninefingers*
in a Fantasy Gritfest Match

*Koh the Face Stealer  vs. Mewtwo*
in an Anime Villain Match

*Link vs. Sonic the Hedgehog*
in a Nintendo Fanboys Are Gonna Cry Match

*Lolth vs. Spider-Man*
in a Not-Quite-a-Spider Match

*Merlin vs. Raistlin Majere*
in an Ultimate Wizard-off

*Puss in Boots vs. Solomon Kane*
in a Black Cloaks and Boots Match

*Vincent Valentine vs. Vivi Ornitier*
in a Final Fantasy Match

I rolled an 11 sided die and rolled an *8*...
...meaning the next match is: 

*Iron Man vs. Wonder Woman*
​


----------



## Darkblade

The concrete walls of Stark Tower matter little to the Amazonian might of Wonder Woman, who with ease smashes her way right towards Tony's lab. The great engineer stands working on some experiment or another, no doubt another weapon. Grabbing him by his neck Wonder Woman pins him to the wall.

"Themiscaryia will not stand for you or SHEILD's aggressive actions anymore. Call Fury off or you will be the first casualty."

Wonder Woman (15)
Iron Man (14)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

10 HP, not 15? Did Ogone change that? Well… I'll run with 10 and assume I missed something.

@*Ogone*, if it is 15, let me know. I can edit.



Wonder Woman (15)
Iron Man (*13*)

Iron Man dons his costume, then fires a beam from his palm. Wonder Woman dodges, then wraps Iron Man in her lasso.

"You need all that armor to fight me, coward?"

Iron Man replies, "If we're going to talk about costumes, let me be completely honest with you." He looks at the rope, adding, "Not like I have a choice."

"I'm not here for fashion tips—"

"Then you shouldn't have bound me in your rope… at least not for fighting."

"Pig! You dare imply—"

"It's the costume, Wonder Wench. You're supposed to be the amazing amazon. The ideal female. The superest of heroines. But to a guy like me, you're just a doll with muscles."

Wonder Woman feels her face getting hot.

"What? Your super so-called _friends_ didn't tell you? You never noticed you're the only one who shows up to work in her Underoos?"

She decides to silence Iron Man with a swift kick.

He doubles over, both hands tucked between his legs. He coughs, "Yep. And with that kind of attack… you're hurting the feminist movement more than you're hurting me."



(*-2* HP to the Feminist Movement)


----------



## Darkblade

(That's my bad it should be 15)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Okay, I edited your post and mine. Fixed!)


----------



## Chilari

Wonder Woman (14)
Iron Man (13)

Iron Man bursts out the way with his foot bursts, but without using his hands to stablise he makes a rather wobbly track around the large room. Recovering, he flies at Wonder Woman and pins her against the counter.

"How rude of me, I didn't offer you a drink," Iron Man says, as the glasses and decanter on the counter chink against each other from the impact.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (14)
Iron Man (*12*)

Wonder Woman's calloused hand brushes shards of glass from her hair.

"I prefer something non-alcoholic, like PUNCH!"

She smashes Iron Man with an uppercut, sending him flying over the bar. He crash-lands head-first through a bowl of punch—and the bar itself.



(Little does Wonder Woman know, the punch contains 12% vodka.)


----------



## glutton

Decided to rep the Invincible underdog at least for now.

Wonder Woman *(13)*
Iron Man (12)

Wonder Woman flies after Iron Man, drawing back her fist for another punch. However, as she approaches he blasts her with his repulsors, sending her flying back. As she hurtles through the air, not in control of her movement, Iron Man catches up to her with his jet boots and lands a solid haymaker to her jaw which sends her crashing down, rolling across the ground.


----------



## OGone

Sorry not posted much, it’s freshers week…

As Wonder Woman tries to compose herself, Iron Man flies into the sky and points his chest down towards the ground. 

“Unibeam!”

The resulting explosion barely misses Wonder Woman, the force catapulting her into the air again.

Wonder Woman (*12*)
Iron Man (12)


----------



## Philip Overby

Wonder Woman (12)
Iron Man *(11)*

Wonder Woman lassos around Iron Man's neck. She chokes him as he tries to launch himself into the air, his rockets sputtering. She jerks him back down the earth, slamming him hard into the ground. His helmet cracks, showing Robert Downey, Jr.'s concerned face.


----------



## glutton

Wonder Woman *(11)*
Iron Man (11)

Iron Man calls for his modules. As Wonder Woman flies in to finish him off, Iron Man's modules arrive and attach to his armor, turning him into Hulkbuster Iron Man. Hulkbuster Iron Man uppercuts a surprised Wonder Woman, sending her up through several floors and the roof.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (11)
Iron Man (*10*)

Wonder Woman lands on a cloud in a sitting position. Iron Man flies up to punch her off of the cloud.

*BONG!* He crashes into the cockpit of her invisible jet. As he plummets toward his building several hundred feet below, Wonder Woman presses the invisible button to end hover mode. She soars toward the falling armored figure…


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (11)
Iron Man (*9*)

…and within seconds, Iron Man is impaled on the spear-like tip of the jet's nose cone.

He looks at the hole in his armor, and thin streaks of blood wrapped around what appears to be a sharp piece of air. No, not blood. Oil.

"You didn't even graze me," he says. (Adding "heffer" as a half-hearted attempt at a chauvinistic play on words that would've just gone over his opponent's head had she even heard him.)

He draws back his fist and punches the invisible jet right in the nose cone.
*
BOOM!*

The jet explodes, sending Iron Man down—*CRASH!*—through the roof of Stark Tower. Wonder Woman parachutes through one of the many holes in the roof.

Both super-beings stand, each surprised to see the other was not harmed by the blast.

Wonder Woman is entangled in her own parachute. Using brute strength, she rips the string to her chute easily, as if they were sewing thread.

Iron Man takes advantage and charges her…

But suddenly there are more holes in the roof—in the ceiling—and another appearing in the floor below each new hole in the roof! *CRASH! BAM! BOOM!* Iron Man realizes the mysterious holes are from falling pieces of the invisible jet!

*KA-BONG!*

The realization is confirmed as a piece of jet drives him through the 32nd floor, through the 31st floor, through the 30th floor and the next thirty floors all the way down to the basement, and through the foundation, and through the sewer tunnel…


----------



## glutton

Wonder Woman *(10)*
Iron Man (9)

Iron Man stands up unsteadily, shedding damaged pieces of his modular armor as sewage drips from his soaked frame. "Damn, that stinks." He sees severed electrical cables exposed by his fall through the ground and gets an idea. As Wonder Woman jumps down through the hole after him, he shoots an energy whip from his hand (a modification inspired by his enemy Whiplash) and uses it to pull the end of a wire into Wonder Woman's side. Wonder Woman cries out as the shock courses through her body!


----------



## Philip Overby

Wonder Woman (10)
Iron Man *(8)*

Wonder Woman simply punches Iron Man one good time in the face. CLANG! His brain rattles inside his helmet.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (10)
Iron Man (*7*)

She follows the attack with a seven hit combo.

*POW! BAM! BOOM! BIFF! SKWAPPO! BONK! K-K-KRUNCH!*



Meanwhile, in the Batmobile…

Batman points to a monitor. "She learned that from me, Robin."

Robin replies, "She taught me how to look tough in pantyhose."

"No, she didn't."


Robin's feelings (*14*)


----------



## glutton

Poor Invincible man...

Wonder Woman *(9)*
Iron Man (7)]

Iron Man is knocked into the ground hard, making a crater around him. He fires a missile from his shoulder at Wonder Woman, who barely dodges; however, the missile hits the ceiling of the tunnel behind her and explodes. Wonder Woman falls to the ground, stunned.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (9)
Iron Man (*6*)


Still lying in the crater, Iron Man sees pieces of the ceiling come crashing down.

The largest piece is directly above him. _Naturally._

*CRUNCH!*

He looks over at Wonder Woman, now standing, brushing off her charred uniform.

_Why doesn't heavy debris ever land on her?_ he wonders.


----------



## Darkblade

As such fate tempting thought crosses Tony's mind a large piece of masonry does fall on top of Diana. The industrialist's relief is short lived as the Amazon catches it and hurls it downwards towards Tony's chest.

Wonder Woman (9)
Iron Man (5)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (9)
Iron Man (*4*)

Iron Man flies out of the sewer, and aims at an open manhole, waiting for Wonder Woman to climb out.

* * *

Wonder Woman peers out of an open manhole, half expecting to be shot. Instead she sees Iron Man prying himself out of the grill of a trailer truck.


----------



## glutton

NOOO poor Invincible man!

Wonder Woman *(8)*
Iron Man (4)

Iron Man struggles to free himself, cursing his bad luck. As he finally manages to jerk himself loose, a piece of the grill goes flying and hits Wonder Woman in the head.


----------



## Darkblade

Relatively unphased by the large piece of steel bouncing off her forehead Wonder Woman picks up a near by parked car and repeatedly smashes Iron Man under it until it is reduced to scrap metal.

Wonder Woman (8)
Iron Man (3)

Some Random Person's Insurance Rate (-100)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (8)
Iron Man (*2*)

"You strong," Iron Man says in a half-hearted attempt at a taunt, "It's a _Wonder_ you're really a _Wo_…meh."

His attempt at a wise-crack falls flat, and he knows it. The truth *hurts*.

(So do WW's repeated attacks.)


----------



## glutton

Might as well put the Invincible one out of his misery... 

Wonder Woman *(7)*
Iron Man (2)

Iron Man fires off flares to temporarily blind Wonder Woman. Putting most of the energy he has left in his armor into one mighty blow, Iron Man hits Wonder Woman with a punch that destroys his right gauntlet. Wonder Woman topples over, and for a moment Iron Man breathes a sigh of relief that he has won. However, then Wonder Woman's hand begins to move...


----------



## glutton

Wonder Woman *(6)*
Iron Man (2)

In desperation, Iron Man fires an energy net over Wonder Woman, trapping her against the ground.


----------



## Philip Overby

Wonder Woman (6)
Iron Man *(1)*

Wonder Woman tears out of the net because, you know, she's Wonder Woman and dropkicks Iron Man in the chest. He falls flat on his ass. He gets up and stumbles, clinging to life, his helmet smashed like always happens in the movies. Wonder Woman crescent kicks him in the face and explodes his nose in a shower of blood.


----------



## teacup

Wonder Woman *(5)*
Iron Man (1)

Wonder Woman readies herself for one final blow, to end the man's life. Pepper Potts comes out of nowhere and fire blasts her to the floor besides Iron Man. He tries to crawl away, desperate for a respite from the beating.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonder Woman (*4*) - officially 5, in case I broke a rule - didn't think it matters for a finishing post
Iron Man (*0*)

Wonder Woman says, "Fear not, Pepper. I had no intention of ending a fellow hero's life. We are, after all, on the same side. Remember that, Iron Man. Cross the super-friends again, and you may end up facing someone more dark and brooding like Batman, who won't even spare you if his pansy sidekick pleads him."

Wonder Woman gets into the cockpit of her invisible jet. As she climbs in, Iron Man says, "I wonder: How do you even know where the cockpit is?"

"Woman's intuition," she replies, admitting, "I can't see the jet either."

"Then you…"

Wonder Woman turns the key. VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-*sputtrrrrrr…*

VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO-VROO…

Iron Man shouts, "Wait! The jet's in pieces! It might ex—!"

*SPLODE!!*

The invisible jet—or what's left of it—explodes, sending Wonder Woman flying toward Pepper Pots. Iron Man's thrusters put him between the two women.

He comes to for a moment, and sees the blood spilling from the cracks in is armor, but his sacrifice saved Pepper. He looks at her and then at Wonder Woman, manages a perverse grin and says his last words:

"Make me a sandwich, women."



Meanwhile, in the Batmobile…

Robin says, "Pansy sidekick. I wish Wonder Woman lost just for that."

Batman replies, "Make me a sandwich, sidekick."


Robin's feelings (*13*)


----------



## glutton

How very sad.

RIP Invincible man.

A little kid cries while watching the news. "But Mom, I thought he was invincible..."


----------



## OGone

Poor Iron Man  Sorry guys, been a mad week for me and I wasn't toooo invested in this one. The next round will begin tomorrow and hopefully I'll post myself a little more


----------



## OGone

*1st Round
(1) Arya Stark vs. Hermione Granger (0)*
*(0) Iron Man vs. Wonder Woman (4)*


*FIXTURES*

*Aragog vs. Shelob*
in a Sixteen Legged Match

*Avatar Aang vs. The Sentry*
in a Bender vs. Bender Match

*Beowulf vs. Odin*
in a King of Scandinavia Match

*Boromir vs. The Tank*
in a One Does Not Simply Melee the Tank Match

*Ezio Auditore da Firenze vs. Halt O'Carrick*
in a In Da Hood Match

*Geralt of Rivia vs. Granny Weatherwax*
in a Witcher vs. Witch Match

*Godzilla vs. Spike*
in a Big Lizard Little Lizard Match

*Jorg vs. Logen Ninefingers*
in a Fantasy Gritfest Match

*Koh the Face Stealer  vs. Mewtwo*
in an Anime Villain Match

*Link vs. Sonic the Hedgehog*
in a Nintendo Fanboys Are Gonna Cry Match

*Lolth vs. Spider-Man*
in a Not-Quite-a-Spider Match

*Merlin vs. Raistlin Majere*
in an Ultimate Wizard-off

*Puss in Boots vs. Solomon Kane*
in a Black Cloaks and Boots Match

*Vincent Valentine vs. Vivi Ornitier*
in a Final Fantasy Match

Next match is...

*Puss in Boots vs. Solomon Kane*​


----------



## glutton

Puss in Boots *(14)*
Solomon Kane (15)

Solomon Kane runs straight at Puss in Boots and punts him, sending him flying 20 feet through the air.


----------



## Ireth

Puss in Boots (14)
Solomon Kane *(14)*

Being a cat, Puss easily lands on his feet, and comes charging back with sword in paw, driving the blade deep into Solomon's shin.


----------



## Reaver

I can't believe I'm not on this list! I go away for a little while and everyone forgets just how mighty THE REAVER truly is.


----------



## Spider

@the Reaver: That wouldn't be fair. The other contestants wouldn't stand a chance.

Puss in Boots (14)
Solomon Kane *(13)*

Solomon Kane raises his arm to strike Puss, but the cat gazes into his eyes. 








Solomon, overwhelmed by the cuteness, directs his fist into his own face.


----------



## glutton

Puss in Boots *(13)*
Solomon Kane (13)

Solomon then gets dizzy and falls on top of Puss.


----------



## glutton

Puss in Boots *(12)*
Solomon Kane (13)

Realizing the implacable foe he faces, Solomon Kane prays to God for help. God answers by transporting Conan the Barbarian through space and time to help him! However, upon arriving Conan only looks, says "Pah, what sorcery is this?" and walks away confused. While Puss is distracted, Solomon steps on his tail.


----------



## Ireth

Puss in Boots (12)
Solomon Kane *(12)*

Puss yowls in pain when Solomon steps on his tail, and retaliates by digging all four sets of claws into the man's leg.


----------



## glutton

Puss in Boots *(11)*
Solomon Kane (12)

Solomon Kane kicks Puss off his leg with his other foot.


----------



## Ireth

Puss in Boots (11)
Solomon Kane *(11)*

The movement causes Solomon to overbalance, and he falls flat on his rear end. Thankfully, not on top of el gato.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Puss in Boots (11)
Solomon Kane *(10)

*Solomon says, "I heard the Goddess of Cats is really _a guy."_

Puss in Boots replies,"I shall see to it that you never again hear such vile rumors."

He bites Solomon's ear…


[1:48 - 1:56 / warning: graphic violence, language after 1:56]


----------



## OGone

Puss in Boots, still hanging to Solomon's shoulder, compresses the innards of his throat, stirring up a massive furball like a tumbleweed. _BLEURGH_ he fires the missile of damp fur directly into Solomon Kane's ear.

Puss in Boots (11)
Solomon Kane (*9*)


----------



## Ireth

Puss in Boots (11)
Solomon Kane *(8)*

Solomon screams and flails in disgust, tripping and smacking his head on the wall in his urgency to get the hairball out of his ear.


----------



## Chilari

Puss in Boots (11)
Solomon Kane (*7*)

Puss somersaults back with great style and lands with a bow and a flourish. He takes up his rapier, and with Kane dazed Puss cuts a "P" into his shin.


----------



## glutton

Puss in Boots *(10)*
Solomon Kane (7)

Solomon falls to his knees and pray to God for help again... lol.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Puss in Boots (10)
Solomon Kane (*6*)


Suddenly a tornado strikes. Puss digs his claws onto the doorjam of a nearby coffee shop. Solomon tries to take cover inside the building, but a powerful gust hurls the free smaples plate through the door as he attempts to enter. The plate breaks against his face, and there's a sharp pain way up his left nostril.

Lying flat on his back, he watches the world upside-down. The funnel cloud passes him by.

When it's safe enough to resume the fight, Solomon stands. He tries to wipe the blood from his nose, but hurts himself. _A stick?_ He pulls the stick out of his nose, and finds it's a sign that was planted in one of the free scones.

The sign says,
*"Help Yourself!"*


----------



## Reaver

Then Reaver goes all Super Saiyan and uses his Super Kamehameha, reducing Puss in Boots and Solomon Kane to atoms.

REAVER FTW...


----------



## Chilari

Reaver said:


> Then Reaver goes all Super Saiyan and uses his Super Kamehameha, reducing Puss in Boots and Solomon Kane to atoms.
> 
> REAVER FTW...



Well, that put an end to that battle. Reaver wins and progresses to the next round! Which pairing is next then?

(Though honestly, I think a lot of us had bored of this battle; there's not much to say for it beyond what's been said so originality is tricky. Perhaps future battles should be out of 10 hit points so they move more swiftly?)


----------



## glutton

Puss in Boots *(9)*
Solomon Kane (6)

Odin with a wave of his hand undoes everything Reaver did, restoring Puss and Solomon to life and returning the state of the battlefield to what it was just after the tornado.

Solomon then picks up the sign God sent him and swats Puss with it.


----------



## Spider

The Reaver (100)
Odin *(14)*

Reaver laughs. "Fool, you can't simply undo what I have done."

"I can't?" Odin shifts uncomfortably. 

Reaver snaps his fingers, and the two contestants revert to atoms. Odin backs away.

"And as for you..." He mutters something under his breath, and Odin shrinks to the size of a pepper shaker. "That should show you not to mess with THE REAVER!"

:wavespin:

(I agree that the battles should be shorter. Maybe even 7 or 8 hit points since there are so many rounds. Puss should progress to the next round, though. He was obviously winning.)


----------

